# Introducing Weasel In The Wild...



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

After toying with this idea for the last couple years, I finally decided to start a new blog. "Weasel in the Wild"

A good share of the posts will be video, and even though I'm still sorting out the design of the website, I have started producing content.

I'd love to hear what you guys think of it!

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLg1hMV6DYgUdpbHZnVFD1zCSwATjMQVSe

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/weaselinthewild


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking really good. Hope to see a turkey on there soon.

.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

The third video has some turkeys goob... you just have to watch the whole thing... I'm a jerk like that. 

Can't wait for the youth opener, that's gonna be some fun filming!


----------

